# Winegard Mess



## TonyB (May 12, 2021)

I purchased a 2005 Monaco Dynasty last you and the entertainment cubby for the Winegard box was a rat nest; cables weren't labeled and most disconnected. I may be able to trace the cabling (may) it is all coax, but hooking up to the Winegard will be a challenge, no manual. I should probably use this opportunity to upgrade. Does any one have a suggestion for a suitable substitute?


----------



## HRImperial (Oct 6, 2021)

TonyB said:


> I purchased a 2005 Monaco Dynasty last you and the entertainment cubby for the Winegard box was a rat nest; cables weren't labeled and most disconnected. I may be able to trace the cabling (may) it is all coax, but hooking up to the Winegard will be a challenge, no manual. I should probably use this opportunity to upgrade. Does any one have a suggestion for a suitable substitute?


Tony,

Here is a manual link.









						Sensar IV HDTV Antenna
					

Sensar IV HDTV Antenna




					winegard.com
				




John


----------

